# New X-Trail cigarette lighter



## frankpelagic (Sep 22, 2015)

My new X-Trail has a cigarette lighter power take off that is "live" whether the engine is on or not. The dealer says that is the case. 
I have a dash cam which gets its power from the cig. lighter, meaning that if I forget to pull the socket out, I am heading for a flat battery.
Has anyone found a solution to this?
Ta


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Get your dash cam power from the radio.
Choose the right wire so when the key is off so is the power.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Or you can use an add-a-fuse circuit and power off something that is switched (no wire splicing required). You could run the wires behind the dash and not take up a 12v outlet.


----------

